# Skull Island Skiffs in jacksonville this weekend!!!



## DJ (Nov 10, 2009)

Just got home from the show. This is a very very clean skiff. I took a few pic and if I learn how to post them I will.
If I was in the market for a 2 man skiff this would be on the top of my list, fit and finish is outstanding.


----------

